# Apologies: Are you fair with them?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I joined an international association. I picked up the onerous title of second in charge of the local chapter.

I attended the regional meeting in June and was in touch with the chapter head in August. I asked about the minutes from that meeting (she did not attend) and noted that the next conference call was due in 2 weeks.

Well, 2 weeks come and go. When she could have forwarded me the e-mail of the conference call she failed to do so. And the minutes as well. We had our words by e-mail and as well, I had words with the Country Secretary. I would think that those who spent the time and money to attend a meeting in person should be on the mailing list. (It's not like in the olden days when another envelope incurred additional charges.)

I asked my husband to read through the e-mail strong to get his opinion. While he said I did not write anything out of line, he advises that an apology to the chapter head would be a good idea.

Flash forward 2 months later, I noted to my husband that the chapter head took 3 weeks to get around to calling a venue for a monthly event. I had to chase her up several times. My husband reiterated that I should apologise to this woman.

I think this is interesting (and I guess this is also one of the dangers of having (been) multi dated). But I know that his special friend stood him up once for a concert. They had agreed that she would pay for her ticket. She never reimbursed him. They went to another concert together a month later. She paid for the tickets and he reimbursed for his ticket as earlier agreed instead of just evening the score.

And still going forward, he still considered her a friend until I put an end to it.

Am I missing something here?


----------

